# New Release - M/M Christmas/Apocalypse Romance



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










Eren has been in love with his best friend forever and he has finally decided to confess with the perfect Christmas gift. Unfortunately, getting the gift turns out to be tougher than he plans when while in the mall the end of the world happens. Now Eren must gather the courage to tell TJ how he feels while trying to survive at least three different apocalypses.

Gift At The End Of The World is a story about love, the apocalypse, and doing whatever it takes to be with the one you love.

Short Story Length: approx. 12,400 words

Warnings for Zombies, Meteors, and Crazy people.

Amazon 
Amazon UK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

arvel. . . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the books! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

My newest release, Whatever You Want, is out. This one is a gay contemporary romance novel (not short story this time  ).










*Whatever You Want*

Alex and Step have been best friends most of their lives, but their friendship starts to fall apart when Step finds out Alex's secret - Alex has fallen for Step's boyfriend. But Alex isn't the only one with secrets. Step has been in love with his best friend for years, and now he must decide whether to fight for Alex's love or let him go.

Surrounded by a group of quirky friends whose schemes cause more damage than they help, Alex and Step must discover exactly what it is they really want and decide if they have the courage to take it.

Whatever You Want is a gay romance novel that delves into the struggles of friendship and the sacrifices people make for love.

US: http://www.amazon.com/Whatever-You-Want-ebook/dp/B008IJDACU
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whatever-You-Want-ebook/dp/B008IJDACU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_ - Gay Paranormal Romance series and short story










*Unseen Touch (Paranormal Crime Unit: The Touch #1)*

For psychic, Henri Abbey, trouble is never far away. It has been nearly two years since Henri resigned from Orlando's Paranormal Crime Unit, but he can't manage to leave his detective days behind. When a witch comes into his shop asking for help finding her missing assistant, Henri is suddenly thrown into a case where the victims are found dead inside a locked room. The cause of death? Internal bleeding.

Things just get worse when Henri finds himself drawn to the main crime suspect, Micah James. Micah is the only person Henri has been able to touch in the last two years without being swamped with memories. When Micah shows that he wants Henri just as much as Henri want him, Henri has to figure out how to deal with his intense attraction. But that soon becomes only one of his worries when he discovers he's the next target on the murderer's list.

Novella Length: Approx. 19,600 words

Unseen Touch is a gay paranormal romance with mystery, suspense, and explicit content.

US: http://www.amazon.com/Unseen-Touch-Paranormal-Crime-ebook/dp/B008VW6NFU
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unseen-Touch-Paranormal-Crime-ebook/dp/B008VW6NFU










*His Own*

It's Kit's nineteenth birthday and he has plans to seduce his sexy, older boss, Leon, but his plans fall apart when he discovers strange wing tattoos on his back. Suddenly, Kit is dodging demons and trying to figure out what happened to his normal life. Lost and scared, he runs to Leon for help, but Leon has his own secrets and has every intention of making Kit his.

Short Story Length: approx. 8,600 words.

Warnings: Hot erotic gay sex, spanking, and a 19-year-old with no idea what he's got himself into.

US: http://www.amazon.com/His-Own-ebook/dp/B008SVCWR2
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/His-Own-ebook/dp/B008SVCWR2


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










*Burning Touch (Paranormal Crime Unit: The Touch #2)*

Henri Abbey isn't good at relationships and trying to figure out how to handle dating a man who is surrounded in mystery is starting to become more than he thinks he can handle. When a psychic convention rolls into town and brings with it a string of murdered victims burned alive, Henri has the perfect excuse to avoid Micah, but things don't go as plan when Henri's friend, Allison, ends up becoming intertwined in the crime.

Searching for answers to keep Allison out of trouble and having to deal with working with a cop who hates psychics, the risks grow even higher when Henri discovers he's on the trail of a psychic fire starter. As Henri juggles psychics, TV mediums, and hints of his past, he must decide if staying with Micah is worth the risk of his heart.

Novella Length: Approx. 26,900 words

Burning Touch is a gay paranormal romance with mystery, suspense, and explicit content.

US: http://www.amazon.com/Burning-Touch-Paranormal-Crime-ebook/dp/B0091XZ4HQ
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Burning-Touch-Paranormal-Crime-ebook/dp/B0091XZ4HQ


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










*Consent 2: Submit*

He is Indentured - a man who sold himself to become a servant for his Master's pleasure. Yet, though he understands what his role as an Indenture, he doesn't understand what it truly means to submit. After an innocent conversation with another man, causes one of his Masters to grow jealous, he finds himself taking the first steps in learning what it truly means to submit.

Length: approx. 8,690 words

Warning: Hot erotic gay sex, rimming, and BDSM.

US: http://www.amazon.com/Consent-2-Submit-ebook/dp/B009AENPJ0
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Consent-2-Submit-ebook/dp/B009AENPJ0


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










*Wolf Bonds*

Gael Patricks is Wolf Blood - a human who is fated to bond with an Alpha wolf whether he wants to or not. When the shifter pack that has raised him is taken over by an abusive Alpha, Gael is forced to run in order to protect his pack. He never expected to run into the arms of another Alpha, but Gael refuses to give in to his attraction to the shifter. Despite what the Alpha says, Gael knows the shifter is only drawn to him because he is Wolf Blood.

Dusk has always been on his own and he wants to keep it that way. When crossing through shifter territories, the one thing Dusk didn't expected was to find his mate. The pull to the man is instant, but Dusk knows it's dangerous to get involved. Even so, he finds himself trying to prove to Gael that it's not the Wolf Blood he wants, but Gael.

On the run from their past and fearful of their future, Gael and Dusk must decide whether to ignore their bond in order to protect the people they love or to risk it all to keep each other.

Length: Approx. 26,400 words

US: http://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Bonds-ebook/dp/B009IQF6BU
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wolf-Bonds-ebook/dp/B009IQF6BU

_Wolf Bonds_ is the first in my new shapeshifter series.


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










*A Touch of You (Paranormal Crime Unit: The Touch #0)* - On Sale for 0.99

There are some things you can't run from.

When Micah finds himself the witness to a horrible car accident, he discovers a young psychic and the beginning of a romance that spans decades and a love that can cross lifetimes.

Short Story Length: Approx. 8,900 words

US: http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Paranormal-Crime-Unit-ebook/dp/B009MBUZEO
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Touch-Paranormal-Crime-Unit-ebook/dp/B009MBUZEO


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










*The Raven's Mate (Fated #1) * - On Sale for 0.99

Josh wanted a change in his life, but when he decides to mix things up by attending a frat party he never expected to be brought into a world of magic. Josh meets Raven and discovers a secret world where immortals must bond to mortal mates in order to keep their powers and their souls.

Raven declares Josh as his destined mate and soon Josh must decide whether to accept the claim or remain living his normal life. But time is running out for Josh. Raven is on the hunt for a rogue immortal who is a lot more dangerous then he appears and Josh just might lose his mate before he can ever be claimed.

Length: approx. 14,300 words

US: http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Mate-Fated-ebook/dp/B009XILDDI
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravens-Mate-Fated-ebook/dp/B009XILDDI


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










*Only You (Wolf Bonds #2) *

Tommy has waited on claiming his mate, Xavier, due to his promise to protect his best friend. Now that his friend no longer needs his protection, Tommy sets out to claim Xavier, but Xavier refuses to be claimed. Now Tommy must find out why his mate keeps pushing him away.

Xavier has been in love with Tommy since the first time he saw him. But Tommy is a figurehead in the pack, while Xavier is just a worthless tracker. Xavier is determined to make sure Tommy claims a wolf worthy of him, even if it means it's not him.

While trying to deal with the pack being divided by the arrival of a new Alpha, Tommy must somehow convince Xavier that he doesn't want anyone but him before the pack troubles pull them apart forever.

Length: approx. 41,000 words

US: http://www.amazon.com/Only-You-Wolf-Bonds-ebook/dp/B00A9XMPEM
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-You-Wolf-Bonds-ebook/dp/B00A9XMPEM


----------



## arvel (Jun 23, 2012)

_*New Release*_










Eren has been in love with his best friend forever and he has finally decided to confess with the perfect Christmas gift. Unfortunately, getting the gift turns out to be tougher than he plans when while in the mall the end of the world happens. Now Eren must gather the courage to tell TJ how he feels while trying to survive at least three different apocalypses.

_Gift At The End Of The World_ is a story about love, the apocalypse, and doing whatever it takes to be with the one you love.

Short Story Length: approx. 12,400 words

Warnings for Zombies, Meteors, and Crazy people.

Amazon 
Amazon UK


----------

